# birth control



## 16701 (Feb 9, 2006)

Does birth control help with IBS symptoms? Has anyone noticed anything?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Someone else recently asked this question... But I don't know if it was in this forum or not.My symptoms got worse after I started taking Ortho Tri-Cyclen. It was after I began taking it that the pain became unbearable and I was diagnosed with IBS. But, everybody is different. Birth control may be the best thing that's ever happened to you







My syptoms have lessened now (about 2.5 years later) but I probably never would have been diagnosed had I never started taking the pill.


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

I found that when i was on the pill (2nd generation type) i was actually better than when i came off! Don't understand it really, it is only now not being on the pill that i have noticed that the pain and frequency of IBS-D is more common around 'that' time of the month. What type of pill where you on before? But if the dr recommended the nuvaring its worth a try - not having to remember to take a pill every morning it has at least one benefit going for it!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Woman's hormones interact with the GI tract. It is normal for women without IBS to find they have GI symptoms around the time of their period, etc.I think it really does vary between women as to how the added hormones effects their IBS. So it depends on how you interact with your own hormones as well as the ones you are taking. So it is very much a YMMV (your mileage may vary) situation, and I don't know if there is a good way to predict which woman will react which way. Usually every time this comes up you get a fair sampling of woman in both camps. They make some women better, others worse.K.


----------

